# Démission et congés payés



## Supernounou (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour  , c'est la première fois pour moi, je démissionne fin du mois de juillet.  Je suis en année complète et le contrat à commencé il y a presque 2 ans en août 2020. Je voulais savoir comment cela ce passe pour mes congés payés du mois d'août ( j'y est droit où pas ).. et comment les calculer . Merci d'avance


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjourûs

Si vous démissionnez fin juillet, le contrat est fini, et donc à cette date, tous les congés restants dûs seront et devront êtres payés en ICCP.

Dites nous si lors des périodes obligatoires de pose de cp, votre salaire à été maintenu ou pas, et ce même si vos cp n'étaient pas acquis.

En gros, faites le point par période de référence pour faire la balance entre les acquis et les pris. Et les restants dûs.

Quand avez-vous débuté ce contrat ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Votre contrat se termine fin juillet ou vous allez démissionner fin juillet donc avec 1 mois de préavis


----------



## Supernounou (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, d'accord c'est ce qui me semblait mais pas sûr.. oui les salaires ont toujours été maintenu et le contrat à commencé fin août 2020 et démission juillet 2022 (préavis fait pendant le mois de juillet).


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Alors vous devez calculer le nombre de jours ouvrables acquis sur chaque période de référence 
Du 20 août 2020 au 31 mai 2021 
Du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 
Du 1er juin 2022 au 31 juillet 2022

Ensuite vous deduirez les jours pris 

Le reste sera votre iccp de fin de contrat


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

N'oubliez pas de rajouter les 2 jours sup par enfant à charge âgé de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril dans la limite de ne pas dépasser 30 jours ouvrables acquis si vous y avez droit 

Sauf pour la 3ème période de référence car vous ne la terminez pas


----------



## Supernounou (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, merci beaucoup, je vais faire les calculs de tout ça... Bon week-end et bonne vacances à vous. 😉


----------



## Supernounou (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, pour le calcul des CP ont ma parlé des 10% de tout les salaires brut ,qui sont plus avantageux pour nous et calcul plus simple aussi. Pourriez-vous me dire ce qui est le mieux. (Ex: 3500×10÷100=350€ qui me devront). Mais si c'est le total des salaires brut est ce qu'il faut le convertir en net pour être payé.. j'espère sue je me fait bien comprendre.. Pourriez-vous vous m'éclaircir ce se point là et savoir comment noté sur la fiche de salaire... merci mille fois


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir

Le calcul par 10% n'est pas forcément le plus avantageux.  C'est une mauvaise interprétation. D'où la comparaison obligatoire !
Sinon oui calcul en brut et paiement en net.


----------



## Supernounou (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui d'accord... j'ai fait les 2 calculs est pour mon cas les 10% c'est plus avantageux (bon de quelque euros ,mais bon c'est toujours ça 😉).. oui payer en net, et pour noté sur la fiche de paye il faut faire comment.. merci beaucoup de vos réponses et bonne journée à vous.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Juillet 2022)

La déclaration pajemploi ?


----------



## Supernounou (26 Juillet 2022)

Oui excuse moi  oui pour pajemploi... La maman noté comment..merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Juillet 2022)

La maman va remplir le dernier bs, tout y est indiqué,  suffit de passer la souris en haut des cases pour les explications. 

Elle va trouver...


----------

